# Weedeater head stuck



## Squints

Are you sure it screws off? Mine just pulls off.....the part that you wind the string around that is...


----------



## DMCM81

Squints said:


> Are you sure it screws off? Mine just pulls off.....the part that you wind the string around that is...


Yep I'm screwing it off but it won't unscrew it's stuck I don't want to try to unscrew with the pillars I don't want it to break


----------



## gregzoll

They unscrew the opposite direction the head turns.


----------



## joecaption

May be left hand threads.
Never seen one that screws off unless your replacing the whole head and not just replacing the string.


----------



## PoleCat

There is a bolt in the cap in a channel. If the cap is turning but not getting loose then it is likely the bolt has chewed the channel smooth. If it is that type you will have to replace the cap after you destroy it to get at the bolt.


----------



## Windows on Wash

+1 to it being reverse threaded.


----------



## md2lgyk

My weedeater has a cap that unscrews. It is reverse threaded.


----------



## PoleCat

Straight shaft vs curved shaft they are opposite rotation. Funny, after around 50 years of being invented there is yet to be a great spool head design.


----------



## RetroVertigo

Did you figure this one out? I am having same issue with what looks like the exact same head.


----------



## ZTMAN

Look for an owners manual on line Retro. You probably have a reverse thread as well


----------



## mathmonger

Mine has two little holes that you have to line up and then you can stick a nail in there to lock the shaft in place. Then the head unscrews to the RIGHT. 

Checking the manual is probably a good idea too.


----------



## Mike Milam

I had one like that before I went cordless last year. Mine was right hand thread. It stuck from time to time as well. I grabbed a pair of channel locks and broke it loose. Not much danger in breaking the knob.


WOW! Just realized this was from 2013, my bad.


----------

